# Honda HS720



## alter (Nov 19, 2014)

Does anyone have any insight if this would be a good snowblower? I live in IL, have a paver stone driveway which is a few cars wide and several car lengths long, and a small walk way. Last winter took a really long time to shovel it all when the snow was heavy, so I did some research and I was just about to buy a 24" Sno-Tek 2 stage, based on a lot of reviews, but then I thought maybe that was a bit too large and hefty, especially if there are only a couple inches of snow to blow, and I have limited garage space. I noticed the HS720, was much lighter and about the same price. I have a Honda lawnmower which I really love, so I thought this might be a good choice for me. It looks like it has a 190cc honda engine so I'm not worried about the power, its just this must be new or something cause I can't find any reviews on it or even videos on youtube. Does anyone here own this? Is it a good choice? Will it scratch and leave marks on my paver stones? Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

alter said:


> Does anyone have any insight if this would be a good snowblower? I live in IL, have a paver stone driveway which is a few cars wide and several car lengths long, and a small walk way. Last winter took a really long time to shovel it all when the snow was heavy, so I did some research and I was just about to buy a 24" Sno-Tek 2 stage, based on a lot of reviews, but then I thought maybe that was a bit too large and hefty, especially if there are only a couple inches of snow to blow, and I have limited garage space. I noticed the HS720, was much lighter and about the same price. I have a Honda lawnmower which I really love, so I thought this might be a good choice for me. It looks like it has a 190cc honda engine so I'm not worried about the power, its just this must be new or something cause I can't find any reviews on it or even videos on youtube. Does anyone here own this? Is it a good choice? Will it scratch and leave marks on my paver stones? Thanks


The Honda HS720 is a new model, just released this year, so not many reviews yet. I know there are some at Home Depot's website:

*HS720AS Reviews on HomeDepot.com*

Use the SEARCH feature to find other postings about the HS720 on this forum.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA to the forms.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Alter. 

I think your drive is big enough you'd be much happier with the Sno-Tec. Having a single stage would be nice for light snows as it's fast but if you only have one blower you will be thankful you chose a 2 stage when you get to the pile at the end of the drive the plow leaves you.


----------



## alter (Nov 19, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Welcome to the forum Alter.
> 
> I think your drive is big enough you'd be much happier with the Sno-Tec. Having a single stage would be nice for light snows as it's fast but if you only have one blower you will be thankful you chose a 2 stage when you get to the pile at the end of the drive the plow leaves you.



Well thanks for the welcomes. I did read the 8 reviews on Homedepot's site for the Honda...which were mostly positive...Oh well the Sno-Tek was sold out online (my car is too small to pick one up in the store). Since they were sold out online, I could not take advantage of the free white glove delivery that Ariens offers on it, so I'm taking a leap of faith and I went ahead and placed the order for the HS720AA. Going to cross my fingers that it works out. I will post a review of it after I use it on this site, in case it interests others who were like me.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That's a really nice blower and you'll be happy. Only suggestion is to make sure you don't let the EOD pile freeze before you get to it.

Even with a two stage if I'm out there early enough and the plow hasn't come through I do a few yards of the street to the left so the plow doesn't have as much snow to pile at the end of my drive. Since my neighbor is close I will usually just clear in front of their drive too and when the plow comes through there isn't much at all to clean up. They might think I'm being nice but actually it's just self preservation from the plow !!


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

alter said:


> Well thanks for the welcomes. I did read the 8 reviews on Homedepot's site for the Honda...which were mostly positive...Oh well the Sno-Tek was sold out online (my car is too small to pick one up in the store). Since they were sold out online, I could not take advantage of the free white glove delivery that Ariens offers on it, so I'm taking a leap of faith and I went ahead and placed the order for the HS720AA. Going to cross my fingers that it works out. I will post a review of it after I use it on this site, in case it interests others who were like me.


I wouldn't worry on your choice. My drive is 100ft long and my 15yr old daughter just did it with my HS520, in 20min. The single stage Honda's are a real workhorse. The biggest thing is to replace the paddles, when their worn and the scrapper bar.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Rob :

Care to comment ? 
720 versus 621. Engine relative to the machine, is the auger/chute design more *optimized* with the new computers of today that would make it a better spec machine than the 621 ?

I have 2 621's. It just grunts and struggles when it has some hard packed snow, but just feed it less and it will do it's job. But I do struggle with it clumping when the snow is wet.......


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Welcome, and along with others suggestion, make sure to never leave fuel in the carb for long periods of inactivity. Just shut the fuel off and allow it to die, will work for this.


----------

